# Naughty-Bits for "furry & zoo" Daz/Poser characters (NSFW)



## reved (Nov 29, 2008)

I realize this might not be the correct place for this request.  Sorry.  Bare with me, alright?

A few days ago began tinkering with DAZ Studio imagry, and got a few "monsters" for erotic poses.  Ya'know, B-movie aliens & babes sexual situations.  Only thing is, been snooping around different sites for "animal/alien" genitalia, and can't find any!

For an example, threw together a quicky pose with a Lycanthropos model.  Although NSFW because of the female V3 skin showing genitalia, the Lycanthropos character looks ridiculous with nothing but a "Ken-doll-bump" where his package should be.







Wolfie would also look silly with a "human" set of genitalia.

Where should I look for naughty-bits to slap onto hairy & reptilian characters?  That won't look "TOO HUMAN" and just feel out-of-place when stuck upon a furry/anthropomorph?


----------



## reved (Nov 30, 2008)

Looked around Renderotica & MalePoserotica, which both have selections of human naughty-bits for D|S & Poser, but as yet haven't found naughty-bits that'll look correct on a non-human body.

Is this even the right forum to be asking about programs in?


----------



## Stained (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry to say this, but I think your best bet would be to download a free 3D program, learn it, and model the genitalia yourself.  :???:

I wouldn't mind finidng a free download site for 3d addons like what you want, but I doubt if there really is. I guess the people who does the trouble to actually model things like that prefer not to share or sell their stuff. Heck, if I had the time, I would probably help you out and model something, but things are hectic in my life as is without trying to explain to my family why I'm modelling naughty bits for a werewolf.


----------



## reved (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Stained.
That's kinda what I was thinking at first (modelling props myself, like an animal strap-on compatible with M3), but I'm no programmer.  Since that post, have gotten a number of hints & suggested Poser/DS downloads.


----------



## Aden (Dec 2, 2008)

Learn to create original content.


----------



## spartanpanda (Dec 8, 2008)

I am a big fan of the "sheath" method
You draw a sheath like the actual animals have.

examples can be found 
http://www.dogsdaysofsummer.com/comic.htm
and
Here


----------

